# Lizard I.D. Newcastle



## apprenticegnome (Jul 27, 2014)

My wife found this lizard in the garden and panicked at it's wriggle type movement. It's unusual in movement to our commonly found skinks and was wondering what sort of skink it is.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm confident that is a Three-toed Skink (_Saiphos equalis_).

Reasons being: elongate body and tail; reduced limbs and digits (three on each foot); colouration - chocolate brown dorsally and black on the sides.
The underside would have been yellow or orange if you happened to see it. 
Location is within the range of _S. equalis. _


----------



## Norm (Jul 27, 2014)

I understand your wifes reaction. When I was a kid I caught what was probably one of these in a big pile of leaf litter, I thought it was a snake because it didn't seem to run but rather "slithered" like a snake.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 28, 2014)

I would agree it is _Saiphos equalis_ as the dark dorsolateral line is wide and the entire side is dark, while it does nor have strong dorsal markings, which contrast with the Eastern Three-toed Skink, _Hemiergis talbingoensis_. Both have an orange or yellow belly but Saiphos has black under the end of the tail. 
For the technically minded, both have a moveable lower eye-lid but that of_ H. talbingoensis_ has a transparent disc while Saiphos does not.

These guys shelter in moist areas under rocks or logs in nature or whatever in a yard and spend much of the time cruising through the leaf litter hunting. that is why you would not see see them normally. The fact they are surviving in your garden is a very healthy sign that you are not into using heavy duty chemicals, especially pesticides, and have a healthy layer of organic mulch. 

Blue


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies. The movement, skinny legs and what looked initially like 2 toes or as I put it to the wife a camel toe (turned out to be 3 when I looked closer) were what made me seek an identification. It's fascinating to find something your not used to seeing everyday in the back yard.


----------



## bigg_bunny (Aug 28, 2014)

Three toes are quite common in Newcastle but still a good find.


----------



## Zincubus (Aug 30, 2014)

bigg_bunny said:


> Three toes are quite common in Newcastle but still a good find.



Newcastle UK OR is there one in Australia !?


----------



## apprenticegnome (Aug 30, 2014)

Newcastle Australia. Sorry I didn't put that in the start of the thread, I didn't even think about our twin in the UK.


----------

